# I just bought a HDTV & I still want to use Tivo with Directv



## Norm3 (Jul 18, 2004)

Any suggestions. I know that Directivo is being fazed out of Directv. But my old SD Directivo is just not good enough with my new HDTV.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

If you want the new HD channels, you have to use the DirecTV HD boxes.

There is no other option. Sorry....


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Norm3 said:


> Any suggestions. I know that Directivo is being fazed out of Directv. But my old SD Directivo is just not good enough with my new HDTV.


Only way of getting the new channels is with the HR2X series. If you want to continue using a HR10 series it will work fine for old HD channels, OTA and SD channels.

Be aware that the High Definition sections of premium sports packages are being phased over to MPEG4 so that the HR10 will not be capable os recieving them.

As far as obtaining a HR10, try EBay or I believe that someone posted here you can buy one over at

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr.php


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

*HD* premium sports packages .... NFLST, BASEBALL etc will still be available on old boxes in SD.


sjberra said:


> Be aware that the premium sports packages are being phased over to MPEG4 so that the HR10 will not be capable os recieving them.


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

Norm3 said:


> Any suggestions. I know that Directivo is being fazed out of Directv. But my old SD Directivo is just not good enough with my new HDTV.


I feel your pain and if you want an HR10-250 DirecTiVo keep an eye out on eBay for mine. The old HD channels +OTA HDs are good but with all the new HD channels out in the past few months I'm starting to feel left out. I'm about to take the plunge to cable (ack!) and pick up a two or three TiVoHDs. At least with the TiVo HD I'll be able to port the hardware to FiOS down the road. So two HR10-250's and a couple of SD TiVo 2.5 DirecTiVo's will be up for sale.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

I use a HR10 for OTA HD as my primary DVR. The dual tuners, 30 skip and Slow Motion make it my favorite (especially for sports). I also use it to view live TV since I can easily switch between two buffered channels.

Then I have my HR20 setup to only show HD channels, of which there are about 3 that I record consistently.


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

coachO said:


> I use a HR10 for OTA HD as my primary DVR. The dual tuners, 30 skip and Slow Motion make it my favorite (especially for sports). I also use it to view live TV since I can easily switch between two buffered channels.
> 
> Then I have my HR20 setup to only show HD channels, of which there are about 3 that I record consistently.


I want to do exactly the same thing you did (hopefully with an HR20). What kind of deal did you get and how much gaggling did you have to do?


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

incog-neato said:


> *HD* premium sports packages .... NFLST, BASEBALL etc will still be available on old boxes in SD.


how silly of me in a HD discussion to forget that there is still a SD section. But hey, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

incog-neato said:


> *HD* premium sports packages .... NFLST, BASEBALL etc will still be available on old boxes in SD.


This is very temporary. Sunday Ticket will be all MPEG4 in 2008, as will Nascar. Baseball is likely to be as well but I'm not certain on that one.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

sjberra said:


> Only way of getting the new channels is with the HR2X series. If you want to continue using a HR10 series it will work fine for old HD channels, OTA and SD channels.
> 
> Be aware that the High Definition sections of premium sports packages are being phased over to MPEG4 so that the HR10 will not be capable os recieving them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the HR10 unmodified is only $1199 at Weaknees. Of course, you do get free shipping.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> This is very temporary. Sunday Ticket will be all MPEG4 in 2008, as will Nascar. Baseball is likely to be as well but I'm not certain on that one.


The HD channels that carry these will be MPEG4 but they will still be carried on SD channels as well.


----------



## Runch Machine (Feb 7, 2002)

I've been a Directv Tivo fan since 2001. My license plate on my car says Mr. Tivo because I've converted so many people to Directv with Tivo. It was a gift from my brother and sister. 

That said, if you want HD content, Directv is by far the best option with cable being a distant third. I got an HR20 a couple of months ago and really like it a lot. I have a Tivo Series 3 that I intended to use for local channels, which is most of what I watch. I got the Tivo Series 3 about 13 months ago. 

After using the HR20 for 6 weeks and getting the software upgrade that has 30 second skip, I added season passes to the HR20 for all my network shows. My daughter still uses the Tivo, but I actually prefer the HR20. I like the caller ID feature and the ability to edit the to do list and look for new programs while I am watching a show. 

Once you get used to the differences between the Tivo and Directv interface I think you will be happy with the HR20 or HR21. They work great. They do some things that Tivo doesn't do and lack very few features that Tivo has.


----------



## urkel-Os (Oct 23, 2005)

Runch Machine said:


> ...
> That said, if you want HD content, Directv is by far the best option with cable being a distant third.
> ...


What do you think is the second best option? OTA? E*? FiOS? I've got standard definition Directv and OTA HD, but will probably be switching from Directv to FiOS. Comquack is also available, but that just ain't gonna happen again. Ever.


----------



## Bodie (Mar 12, 2003)

Reminds me of a story my father told me when I was a teen about letters back and forth between a father and son who had just gone away to school. 


Dad, 
No money, no funny.
Your Sonny


Son,
Too bad, I'm sad.
Your Dad


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

If I replace my SD DirecTivo DVR with an HR10-250 from ebay ,will I be automatically signed up for a new 2 year contract?


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

virent said:


> If I replace my SD DirecTivo DVR with an HR10-250 from ebay ,will I be automatically signed up for a new 2 year contract?


Why waste the money?

Literally you'll get a handful of HD channels (6?) and only for a few months, if that. Eventually they will be shut off.

I'd stick with your SD box if you want Tivo with your DirecTV.

If you want HD, you have to go with a DirecTV box. Or switch to another provider if you want to keep Tivo.

Sorry....


----------



## virent (Sep 28, 2005)

I already have an existing HR10-250 in use, this way when I upgrade to HR20 I will get two of them free in the upgrade offer from DirecTV, instead of paying $299 for the second HR20.


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

virent said:


> I already have an existing HR10-250 in use, this way when I upgrade to HR20 I will get two of them free in the upgrade offer from DirecTV, instead of paying $299 for the second HR20.


No, I don't think it works like that.

They obviously know what equipment you've been using, and for how long.

Adding a second HR10-250 and then two weeks later requesting a free upgrade for the same box will likely not happen, even DirecTV isn't that crazy.

But whatever you do, you better hurry. The changeover is already starting to happen:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381363


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 4, 2007)

virent said:


> I already have an existing HR10-250 in use, this way when I upgrade to HR20 I will get two of them free in the upgrade offer from DirecTV, instead of paying $299 for the second HR20.


Just so you are aware, effective the 10th the price was lowered to 199 on the HR21 box.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

jimb726 said:


> Just so you are aware, effective the 10th the price was lowered to 199 on the HR21 box.


I also saw HR21s at Costco on Saturday for $169.


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

Norm3 said:


> Any suggestions. I know that Directivo is being fazed out of Directv. But my old SD Directivo is just not good enough with my new HDTV.


I didn't want to give up the Tivo either. The hr2x boxes aren't so bad, even have some features that are pretty slick. Granted the dual live buffers (there's a way but it isn't as easy or cool as the tivo)are kinda a thing of the past but trust me, once you start watching HDTV, everything about the way you have watched TV in the past is gonna change. Had mine about a month and can't believe how easy the transition was once I got through kickin' and screamin'


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

TolloNodre said:


> ...
> Adding a second HR10-250 and then two weeks later requesting a free upgrade for the same box will likely not happen, even DirecTV isn't that crazy...
> :
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=381363


We'll see, I added an hr10 yesterday and sent the email today....


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

adlerx said:


> We'll see, I added an hr10 yesterday and sent the email today....


Uh, yea. Good luck with that...


----------



## adlerx (Feb 22, 2007)

TolloNodre said:


> Uh, yea. Good luck with that...


Well, it didn't work perfect but I did manage to get it for $99+19.99 S&H with no exchange(I get to keep the HR10) and I just re-upped for 2 years a month ago so that was not an issue. Free would have been better but, oh well...


----------



## TolloNodre (Nov 3, 2007)

Isn't that the standard deal running now?

Not that I'm not jealous, since it is $200 less than what I paid...


----------



## PDubs (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad I found this thread before I got reamed for not searching and starting a dupe. 

I'm in the same boat. I have had lifetime Tivo for over 5 years now and it's hard to let it go. I'd like to take advantage of it AND still have my DirecTv but it sounds impossible. I've been trying to figure out what to do, especially since the MPEG4 conversion is coming soon. I was hoping you guys could also answer a few more q's...

Are my problems solved by getting the HR21 at Costco?
I have a phone line but would like to remove that connection to my rec'r. Will the HR21 be able to get network updates w/o landline?
What do I do with my lifetime Tivo subscription? Is that pretty much just wasted now?


----------



## Pictor Guy (Apr 6, 2003)

PDubs said:


> Are my problems solved by getting the HR21 at Costco?
> I have a phone line but would like to remove that connection to my rec'r. Will the HR21 be able to get network updates w/o landline?
> What do I do with my lifetime Tivo subscription? Is that pretty much just wasted now?


The phone may still be needed for PPV.

As for the TiVo subscription, you may be able to convert it over to a TiVoHD if you don't mind switching to OTA, Cable, or FiOS and dumping DirecTV. TiVo is offering to transfer the lifetime subs prior to 2003 if you buy a new TiVo and call them before Feb 3rd. They'll also ask for $199 to do the switch (vs $399 current lifetime rate).


----------



## PDubs (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the tips. Stupid DirecTv owns me until 2010 because of the Sunday Ticket package, so I can't switch to cable because no one else has it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

HR20/21 does not require a phoneline for anything other then PPV and with the lastest software release you don't even need it for that if you connect your receiver to the Internet as it will report PPV via your network.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

virent said:


> If I replace my SD DirecTivo DVR with an HR10-250 from ebay ,will I be automatically signed up for a new 2 year contract?


I would still like the answer to this. I am looking for an HR-10 on eBay and plan to NOT get the HD package from D* Instead go OTA HD for my locals and drop my D* package to the lowest level.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2007)

Pictor Guy said:


> The phone may still be needed for PPV.
> 
> As for the TiVo subscription, you may be able to convert it over to a TiVoHD if you don't mind switching to OTA, Cable, or FiOS and dumping DirecTV. TiVo is offering to transfer the lifetime subs prior to 2003 if you buy a new TiVo and call them before Feb 3rd. They'll also ask for $199 to do the switch (vs $399 current lifetime rate).


The Lifetime Transfer offer explicitly excludes DirecTV boxes :-(


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

scsiguy72 said:


> I would still like the answer to this. I am looking for an HR-10 on eBay and plan to NOT get the HD package from D* Instead go OTA HD for my locals and drop my D* package to the lowest level.


As has been posted already, most likely yes, 2 year commitment unless you can convince a CSR otherwise and good luck with that.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

scsiguy72 said:


> I would still like the answer to this. I am looking for an HR-10 on eBay and plan to NOT get the HD package from D* Instead go OTA HD for my locals and drop my D* package to the lowest level.


Well, my opinion is that D* will try to stick you with the 2-year commitment and also charge you 9.99 HD access fee even though you don't plan on getting any of the sat HD channels.


----------



## scsiguy72 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks..It looks like I will go OTA and ditch D* altogether.


----------

